# Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?



## Shizuki (18. Mai 2014)

*Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Habe ein MSI Z87M und einen i7 4770k als Prozessor. Komischerweise kann ich im Click BIOS 4 des Mainboards die CPU Ratio nicht erhöhen. Diese ist auf Auto und ausgegraut. Komischerweise kann ich sie in XTU ändern. Aber da funzt es nicht richtig. Deswegen würde ich es gerne im BIOS ändern. Habe die Version 1,2, was meines Wissens nach die aktuellste ist. Muss ich noch eine andere Einstellung ändern oder ist es defekt oder was ist los?


----------



## Aer0 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Bilder wäern praktisch, vieleicht erkennt dann jemand eine fehlende Option.
Ich hätte sonst nur die Idee, mal zu versuchen den Turbo Modus zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Shizuki (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind die Bilder. Wenn ihr mehr braucht, sagt es einfach 

Turbomodus ausmachen brache nichts


----------



## Abductee (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Geh mal links oben auf das "OC Genie"


----------



## keinnick (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Was hast Du unter "Abstimmen der Prozessor-Ratio" außer "Auto" noch zur Auswahl?

 Btw: Du hättest auch den vorhandenen Thread nutzen können. 2 Threads zum selben Thema sehen die Mods nicht gerne.


----------



## Shizuki (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Sobald ich auf OC Genie gehe: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab gar keine anderen Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Wenn ich darauf klicke tut sich einfach nix.


----------



## Aer0 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Probier mal enhanced turbo zu deaktivieren(es setzt den turbotakt den eigentlich nur ein kern erreicht auf alle kerne, vieleicht verhindert dies manuelles OC.
OC genie sollte auch aus sein.
Sonst hab ich leider keine Idee mehr.


----------



## Shizuki (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Bringt auch nix...


----------



## True Monkey (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Zufällig das MSI Control Center installiert ?


----------



## freezy94 (18. Mai 2014)

Bios Update bzw. Flashback? CMOS?


----------



## Razorblade083 (18. Mai 2014)

Geh auf "Abstimmen der Prozessor-Ratio" und mit + und - kannst du den Wert verändern. Steht in deinen Screenshots auch unten rechts.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Sorry, aber 2 Dinge:
1. stell das BIOS auf *Englisch*
2. Kauf dir 'ne Brille, ich seh den CPU Multi nämlich 

Kleiner Tip:
1. Beschissenst übersetzt
2. zwischen Base Clock und OC Genie.

Aber: stell erst mal das BIOS *auf Englisch!*


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

mit dem board kann man auf jeden fall übertakten. cpu ratio sollte von fixed mode weg, damit man den multi einstellen kann.
natürlich turbomodus und enhanced turbo modus ausstellen. mit + und - sollte man den multi ändern können.


----------



## Shizuki (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Danke Leute  war nur dumm xD Hatte nicht das +/- beim Numpad benutzt  Danke dafür 

Aber dann noch was: Habe Turbo aus und auf 43 Multi mit fixed und alles auf Auto gelassen außer Vccin die habe ich auf 1,8 gefixed und die Cpu Voltage auf 1,255 und er schafft die 4,3 im Prime nicht... Ist das normal? Muss ich noch etwas verändern? Kann ich es mir leisten die Voltage noch mehr zu erhöhen?


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

wenn er prime 95 nicht schafft, braucht er warscheinlich mehr cpuspannung, versuche mal 1.26 volt und bischen höher.
beim I7 4770K sind viele krücken unterwegs wo bei 4.2ghz schluss ist oder bei 4.3ghz zuviel spannung benötigt werden.
wenn deine temperaturen im grünen bereich sind, kannst du bis 1.3volt cpuspannung ausprobieren.


----------



## Shizuki (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Was wären den Temps im grünen Bereich? bei 24/7 Übertaktung ca. 85° oder?


----------



## rackcity (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

maximal 85° meiner meinung nach

bis maximal 1.3v?  ist das schon 24/7 tauglich?


----------



## Shizuki (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Meinst du nicht eher noch? D:


----------



## rackcity (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

1.3v ist aber meiner meinung nach die höchste grenze für 24/7 (bin meist nie über 1.25).


und ja, maximal 85°. sollte nich höher sein.


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

also für den dauerbetrieb würde ich so 75 grad einhalten bis maximal 80 grad. die 1.3 volt kann man für den dauerbetrieb anlegen, 
ohne das die cpu schneller altert durch elektromigration. manche sagen 1.35 volt wenn wasser im einsatz ist.


----------



## Shizuki (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Bin mir Luft unterwegs.

Anfangs als ich ich ihn mal 30min unter Prime zum Laufen gebracht hatte, hatte er bei 1.3V eine Max Temnp von 86° nach diesen 30-45min. Dürfte sich das so lassen`? Oder eher weniger?

Wenn ich damit so große Problem habe, sollte ich es dann sowieso lassen, weil ich keinen Unterschied mekre oder ist der wirklich merklich?

Ach ja: Sollte ich mehr Einstellungen verändern als nur Turbo aus, Multi auf 43 und Volt beim Core hoch?


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

ich würde runter gehen mit der spannung. also auf 4.2ghz laufen lassen bei moderater spannung. wir müssen nicht mit der brechstange rangehen.
weil der I7 4770K standard locker mehr als ausreichend leistung bietet.


----------



## Shizuki (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Moderate Spannung wäre dann max 1,25?


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

genau.


----------



## Shizuki (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Multi auf 42, 1,25V und Prime nach 15min abgestürzt. Turbo war aus.. Was kann ich noch machen damit es funktioniert?


----------



## Aer0 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

spannung erhöhen, extrem kühlen oder takt senken


----------



## NuVirus (19. Mai 2014)

Hier das hat mir am meisten geholfen bisher http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...table-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html aktuell scheint meine auch OC Krüppel CPU stabil bei 1.206V und 4,2Ghz was ich für 4,3ghz brauche kann ich nicht testen da es dann langsam auf Dauer zu heiß wird mit höheren v-core und noctua NH-U14S.


----------



## Aer0 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Krücke würd ich es nicht nennen, aber ich hab aucdh noch die idee bekommen zum kern noch den ring takt etwas mit zu übertakten, bringt evtl auch noch etwas leistung.


----------



## keinnick (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*



Aer0 schrieb:


> 4,2 ghz mit 1,2 v nennst du oc krüppel?
> meine braucht 1,25 für 4,2


 
Dann hast Du den Vater der OC-Krüppel erwischt. 

Im Ernst (@TE): Ob nun 4 oder 4,2GHz merkt kein Mensch.


----------



## Shizuki (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Könnte es vllt auch Ram liegen, weil ich diesen mit 2400 Mhz betreibe und 1,65V?


----------



## NuVirus (19. Mai 2014)

Kann an vielen Sachen liegen läuft der RAM bzw pc denn unter normalen CPU Takt stabil mit ddr3 2400?


----------



## Shizuki (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Ich habe kein Prime oder so laufen lassen. Aber bis jetzt war immer alles in Ordnung bei Standardtakt. Dabei war es egal was ich gespielt oder gemacht habe.


----------



## NuVirus (19. Mai 2014)

Welche Prime Version nutzt du eigl (27.9 stabil reicht aktuell) und du kannst ja erstmal zum testen auf 4 GHz gehen und dann langsam hoch gehen. 
Details zum optimalen OC findest du hier, http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...table-guide-und-full-custom-liste-989828.html 
Da kannst du auch mit speziellen Custom runs herausfinden woran es hakt. Es kann also sein dass du sehr lange testen musst um gute Einstellungen zu finden die stabil laufen. Zum Cache OC steht auch etwas, den kann man auch speziell auf Stabilität testen siehe link oben.


----------



## Shizuki (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Keine CPU Ratio Erhöhung trotz K Prozessor?*

Werde ich wohl mal probieren müpssen. Aber ich glaube ich lasse es einfach auf 4 Ghz, da der Unterschied ja nach vielen Aussagen nur marginal ist.


----------

